# no internet [solved]

## rogerius

Hello everybody!

I have set up a computer for my girlfriend's parents with windows/gentoo last year. Everything was working so far. When we visit them, i only have time to do emerge sync. Now I have some time to do an update, but I realized there is no connection to the internet from gentoo. From windows everything is ok.

With gentoo i can reach the small router (d-link). But no farther. When gentoo boots, it gets the IP address via dhcp. Tried a static IP address also. No effect.

Is there a configuration file need to change? There is no '._cfg????*' file in /etcLast edited by rogerius on Sat May 27, 2006 11:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bunder

can we have an `ifconfig -a` and a `route` please.

----------

## Jogie214

Hi!

Is the default gateway set correct?

```
route
```

Do you use a firewall?

```
iptables -L
```

----------

## cyblord

I had a similar problem, and it has been solved now.

check this out:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-464695-highlight-internet+dhcp.html

----------

## rogerius

Hello Everybody!

Here are the codes you requested:

```

kispingvin peter # ifconfig -a

dummy0    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr E2:E1:53:6B:AC:B5

          BROADCAST NOARP  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:07:95:C8:7A:42

          inet addr:192.168.0.125  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:248 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:292 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:82840 (80.8 Kb)  TX bytes:34988 (34.1 Kb)

          Interrupt:5 Base address:0xd400

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:64 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:64 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:4057 (3.9 Kb)  TX bytes:4057 (3.9 Kb)

```

and

```

kispingvin peter # route

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

loopback        localhost       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

default         192.168.0.1     0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

I dont use any firewall on gentoo. It was working two weeks ago. I only did emerge --sync.

Now I'm trying to check network settings from gentoo handbook. Maybe something has changed....

Thank you all for the reply!

----------

## bunder

okay, well lets see...

can you ping 192.168.0.1?

can you ping something outside your network? (ip)

can you ping something by name? (dns)

lemme know how it goes.

--bunder

----------

## rogerius

Hello bunder!

I can ping 192.168.0.1. I can even bring in the config page of the router with konqueror. (Using that IP address) 

But cannot ping other thing by name, but can by IP address (tryed on yahoo.com)

Think we getting closer... Something wrong with that DNS service?

----------

## Solicitous

If you can ping via IP address and not by hostname, to me it sounds definately like a DNS issue.

Whats the DNS setting under windows? Are they different to the Gentoo install ie; Under windows is the primary DNS hosts is using your ISPs DNS server, yet Gentoo is using the router as it's DNS server.

----------

## rogerius

Well...

Under windows the DNS part is set to find DNS service automatically.

In Gentoo, the /etc/conf.d/net is the same as in Gentoo Handbook / System config part.

The ISP settings is stored inside the router (PPPoE)

Sorry, I'm not an expert, so how can I check what DNS service is Gentoo using?

----------

## rogerius

I have foiund in /etc/resolv.conf two nameserver IP address. 

I cannot ping them neither from windows or gentoo.  Does this do something with this dns issue?

----------

## dre2004

in your resolv.conf you should put your router as your name server.

eg

```

nameserver 192.168.0.1

domain yourdomain.net

```

----------

## rogerius

Yes!!!! It's working!!!!

Thank You all for the help!!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

As dre2004 suggested I put 192.168.0.1 (the router IP address) in /etc/resolv.conf

And now it's working.

Last question: how did this happend? Maybe the ISP has changed their nameservers, and did not get resolved in gentoo?

Thank you for the help!!!!

----------

## dre2004

Generally ISP's have a whole heap of DNS servers which they dynamically allocate to your modem/router. Its always best to use your modem/router as a name server because it will know which DNS servers to use.

----------

